# The next Sig competition



## JeX- (Jan 25, 2003)

Hi ya all, 

I was thinking, since the the other sig competition we had, we could launch another one. 

To encourage more people in entering and taking part, we could have some sort of badge for the winner, like there is for a Admin, and super mod and the news paper for us magazine staff. The winner could have some sort of icon to wear until the next sig competition, and if s/he loses the winner of that competition gets it. There could be a Sig competition every two months or something, so it gives people time to improve their skills and the winner to wear its medal.

If you agree i'll search for some good icons. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





so what do you guys think?....think its a good Idea? 

-T J


----------



## Inu268 (Jan 25, 2003)

good idea....i want to participate but all think my sigs are just copyes.....


----------



## Tempest Stormwin (Jan 25, 2003)

QUOTE(Inuyasha268 @ Jan 25 2003 said:


> good idea....i want to participate but all think my sigs are just copyes.....


I don't think you're copying, but I think you're imitating (there's a difference). There is one way you can beat us all, though:

Prove us wrong. Make something cool, and innovative. Rock our minds.

-Tempest out.-


----------



## Inu268 (Jan 25, 2003)

QUOTE(Tempest Stormwind @ Jan 25 2003 said:


> QUOTE(Inuyasha268 @ Jan 25 2003 said:
> 
> 
> > good idea....i want to participate but all think my sigs are just copyes.....
> ...


you make sigs??


----------



## kutabare (Jan 25, 2003)

QUOTE(T J @ Jan 25 2003 said:


> If you agree i'll search for some good icons.


Why not MAKE the icons


----------



## JeX- (Jan 25, 2003)

QUOTE(kutabare @ Jan 25 2003 said:


> QUOTE(T J @ Jan 25 2003 said:
> 
> 
> > If you agree i'll search for some good icons.
> ...


ok, give me a few minutes i'll show you something.

-T J


----------



## D2_ (Jan 25, 2003)

would be easier if it was an avatar. icons are way too small to work with.


----------



## JeX- (Jan 25, 2003)

QUOTE(D2_ @ Jan 25 2003 said:


> would be easier if it was an avatar. icons are way too small to work with.


I was thinking of the same thing, but anyone could just get the Avatar and place as theres, so that would be no good. 

anyway I working on the icon super zoomed up, so its quite easy.

-T J


----------



## D2_ (Jan 25, 2003)

we place our names on it


----------



## JeX- (Jan 25, 2003)

QUOTE(D2_ @ Jan 25 2003 said:


> we place our names on it


----------



## D2_ (Jan 25, 2003)




----------



## Inu268 (Jan 25, 2003)

it's bigger than the max size allowed for avatars...


----------



## D2_ (Jan 25, 2003)

kivan could actually replace it with where the medals currently are. he didnt leave all that space there for nothing


----------



## Inu268 (Jan 25, 2003)

this will be cool!make for second and third place to!


----------



## D2_ (Jan 25, 2003)

that one was just an example


----------



## JeX- (Jan 25, 2003)

QUOTE(D2_ @ Jan 25 2003 said:


> that one was just an example


D2 your style is much better. 

Lets see you final design....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




-T J


----------



## D2_ (Jan 25, 2003)

well we havent heard any official word from kivan yet, so lets wait till than.


----------



## JeX- (Jan 25, 2003)

QUOTE(D2_ @ Jan 25 2003 said:


> well we havent heard any official word from kivan yet, so lets wait till than.


ok, then

-T J


----------



## Siber (Jan 25, 2003)

this is a great Idea I am still a rookie to avatar and sigs makin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but I am up 4 it .


----------



## jEEb (Jan 25, 2003)

wow another sig comp. great  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i havent improved yet but hey!


----------



## JeX- (Jan 25, 2003)

Hi ya all, 

I was thinking, since the the other sig competition we had, we could launch another one. 

To encourage more people in entering and taking part, we could have some sort of badge for the winner, like there is for a Admin, and super mod and the news paper for us magazine staff. The winner could have some sort of icon to wear until the next sig competition, and if s/he loses the winner of that competition gets it. There could be a Sig competition every two months or something, so it gives people time to improve their skills and the winner to wear its medal.

If you agree i'll search for some good icons. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





so what do you guys think?....think its a good Idea? 

-T J


----------



## torN (Jan 25, 2003)

How cool. Another contest.


----------



## Inu268 (Jan 25, 2003)

king your fucking bitch!i will stay with my sig now!to the hell seu filho de uma egua,cadela amestrada,macaca leprosa


----------



## JeX- (Jan 25, 2003)

QUOTE(Inuyasha268 @ Jan 25 2003 said:


> king your fucking bitch!i will stay with my sig now!to the hell seu filho de uma egua,cadela amestrada,macaca leprosa


WHATS ALL THIS ABOUT?

-T J


----------



## Inu268 (Jan 25, 2003)

king02 fucked up my forum!


----------



## G.O.D (Jan 25, 2003)

how did he do you mean the error and the suck dick thing


----------



## Inu268 (Jan 25, 2003)

i don't know....


----------



## G.O.D (Jan 25, 2003)

then how did he mess it up


----------



## Inu268 (Jan 25, 2003)

i don't know!the suck dick thing is just change the board name...


----------



## torN (Jan 25, 2003)

Me? No. I never done nothing mate, don't start screwing over something that you did to try and get me in shit you arse.


----------



## JeX- (Jan 25, 2003)

QUOTE(Inuyasha268 @ Jan 25 2003 said:


> i don't know....


what the f*ck.,....who did it?! 

errg! 

-T J


----------



## Inu268 (Jan 25, 2003)

shut up i know it was you mother fucker!


----------



## JeX- (Jan 25, 2003)

QUOTE(Inuyasha268 @ Jan 25 2003 said:


> shut up i know it was you mother fucker!


ME ! !!  ??? 

edit**

inuyasha take out the foul language....little kids are roming the board.

-T J


----------



## G.O.D (Jan 25, 2003)

dont go blaming people if you have you proof you will get banned from this forum does king02 even have a motive for doing this


----------



## Inu268 (Jan 25, 2003)

no king02!he did it and sended me a pm saying that!


----------



## G.O.D (Jan 25, 2003)

then show KiVaN the pm

and i dont think king02 would do that


----------



## JeX- (Jan 25, 2003)

QUOTE(Inuyasha268 @ Jan 25 2003 said:


> no king02!he did it and sended me a pm saying that!


oh no. 

The whole forum. messed up......we put in sooo much hard work....my account is gone..so it must have got hacked or something

DAM! 

-T J


----------



## Inu268 (Jan 25, 2003)

QUOTE(G.O.D @ Jan 25 2003 said:


> dont go blaming people if you have you proof you will get banned from this forum does king02 even have a motive for doing this


he was saying i copyed his sigs and started to pm me some offences!


----------



## JeX- (Jan 25, 2003)

QUOTE(Inuyasha268 @ Jan 25 2003 said:


> QUOTE(G.O.D @ Jan 25 2003 said:
> 
> 
> > dont go blaming people if you have you proof you will get banned from this forum does king02 even have a motive for doing this
> ...


Did he actually say he messed up our forum? 

I know King02 and I find it hard to beleive.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




-T J


----------



## G.O.D (Jan 25, 2003)

like i said show KiVaN the messages and change your sig and ask king02 to put it back


----------



## Inu268 (Jan 25, 2003)

i think i have some of the msgs...i deleted...i have only 2 or 3....he pm me and sayed "what hqappened to your forum?it's benn hacked? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 "


----------



## JeX- (Jan 25, 2003)

Hi ya all, 

I was thinking, since the the other sig competition we had, we could launch another one. 

To encourage more people in entering and taking part, we could have some sort of badge for the winner, like there is for a Admin, and super mod and the news paper for us magazine staff. The winner could have some sort of icon to wear until the next sig competition, and if s/he loses the winner of that competition gets it. There could be a Sig competition every two months or something, so it gives people time to improve their skills and the winner to wear its medal.

If you agree i'll search for some good icons. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





so what do you guys think?....think its a good Idea? 

-T J


----------



## JeX- (Jan 25, 2003)

QUOTE(G.O.D @ Jan 25 2003 said:


> like i said show KiVaN the messages and change your sig and ask king02 to put it back


Are  we sure its King02?

-T J


----------



## G.O.D (Jan 25, 2003)

i dont know if it was him im just going by the information


----------



## Inu268 (Jan 25, 2003)

i'm sure!


----------



## G.O.D (Jan 25, 2003)

show us the pm's


----------



## JeX- (Jan 25, 2003)

QUOTE(G.O.D @ Jan 25 2003 said:


> show us the pm's


YEA, we've got to be sure.

-T J


----------



## G.O.D (Jan 25, 2003)

or make a link to them we dont want you to just write them and say he did


----------



## Inu268 (Jan 25, 2003)

i only have the last one...there is a way to recover PMs?
but i will prove itt was he...an admin of IF is solving the problem adn getting the id...th last msg(it doesn't prove anything but with the id i will prove)





> What happened? They look like they got hacked


----------



## JeX- (Jan 25, 2003)

QUOTE(G.O.D @ Jan 25 2003 said:


> or make a link to them we dont want you to just write them and say he did


If you cant give is your username and password...Dont worry we wont hack in...you can trust us.

-T J


----------



## G.O.D (Jan 25, 2003)

acculty i dont think he sould give out his password then anyone could see it

and the sig compittion sounds cool even tho im a begginer


----------



## torN (Jan 25, 2003)

OMG! I only sent a few offensive msgs because you annoyed, all they said were "Don't copy me moron" and the last one I sent said:

"What happened to your forums? Have they been hacked?"

Because TJ told me to go there and it was all scrwed up, like I said you don't have any proof, I never done anything dammit!!


----------



## G.O.D (Jan 25, 2003)

well lets not point fingers and let the admins figer this out


----------



## Inu268 (Jan 25, 2003)

you sended me many offensive msgs!


----------



## G.O.D (Jan 25, 2003)

if he sent you many you shouldnt have deleted them you should have showed them to a admin so they could stop it


----------



## torN (Jan 25, 2003)

Dont twist things, what is offensive about telling you to stop copying/imitating me and using a few swear words? Oh just shut up!

I can't be arsed to argue with some twat who can't even type properly.

I'm outta here.

Bye.


----------



## JeX- (Jan 25, 2003)

QUOTE(King02 @ Jan 25 2003 said:


> OMG! I only sent a few offensive msgs because you annoyed, all they said were "Don't copy me moron" and the last one I sent said:
> 
> "What happened to your forums? Have they been hacked?"
> 
> Because TJ told me to go there and it was all scrwed up, like I said you don't have any proof, I never done anything dammit!!


Its true...I could'nt get into my account, so I told King02 to check it out.

Someone Must have hacked into my account or someone could have got the Admin privlages.

Remember Inuyasha what happened before, some invision boards got efected with bugs and normal members became ADMINS! 

Something has gone wrong. 

-T J


----------



## Inu268 (Jan 25, 2003)

shut up you!your motherfucker!


----------



## G.O.D (Jan 25, 2003)

yes any number of thing could have happened you cant just blam one person

EDIT:dont go get mad at other people or the admins will think your makeing it up and im not takeing anyones side so dont get mad at me


----------



## JeX- (Jan 25, 2003)

QUOTE(Inuyasha268 @ Jan 25 2003 said:


> shut up you!your motherfucker!


who are you saying this too. 

please inuyasha your going to get banned, just take out your swearing. 

Wheres a MOD or ADMIN when you need one?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




-T J


----------



## torN (Jan 25, 2003)

Exactly, you only have it in for me because I told you to stop copying me etc, and wouldn't tell you where to get the pics of WoG.

Don't call me a mother ****** because I aint, unlike you.


----------



## G.O.D (Jan 25, 2003)

all of you just calm down dont swear or you will all get banned


----------



## JeX- (Jan 25, 2003)

Hi ya all, 

I was thinking, since the the other sig competition we had, we could launch another one. 

To encourage more people in entering and taking part, we could have some sort of badge for the winner, like there is for a Admin, and super mod and the news paper for us magazine staff. The winner could have some sort of icon to wear until the next sig competition, and if s/he loses the winner of that competition gets it. There could be a Sig competition every two months or something, so it gives people time to improve their skills and the winner to wear its medal.

If you agree i'll search for some good icons. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





so what do you guys think?....think its a good Idea? 

-T J


----------



## Inu268 (Jan 25, 2003)

yes you are seu filho da puta!i don't worry if some1 ban me....just want to this fucking bitch go to the hell!!!!


----------



## JeX- (Jan 25, 2003)

QUOTE(G.O.D @ Jan 25 2003 said:


> all of you just calm down dont swear or you will all get banned


yes. 

-T J


----------



## G.O.D (Jan 25, 2003)

well if you dont care if your banned then just leave


----------



## torN (Jan 25, 2003)

Speak English. I don't like being insulted in Portugese


----------



## Inu268 (Jan 25, 2003)

foda-se!vc é um filho de uma puta vc vai morrer!


----------



## torN (Jan 25, 2003)

LaLaLa. Like I care what you say, I aint gonna argue anymore. No point in arguing with someone who can't speak english.


----------



## G.O.D (Jan 25, 2003)

like i said if you just want to insult him and dont care about this forum just leave


----------



## Inu268 (Jan 25, 2003)

well i can speak english but you can't speak portuguese and i won't leaving until he gets what he deserve!


----------



## D2_ (Jan 25, 2003)

Look you two cut the crap now! This is NOT a damn flame thread, its a thread about a friendly competition. The only reason I didnt close this flameass thread after i just read the 3 pages of BS was because I actually want to see this competition happen. So go take your arguement else where.


----------



## G.O.D (Jan 25, 2003)

sorry didnt see your post D2


----------



## JeX- (Jan 25, 2003)

QUOTE(Inuyasha268 @ Jan 25 2003 said:


> well i can speak english but you can't speak portuguese and i won't leaving until he gets what he deserve!


Inuyash youll get BANNED....just stop the swearing, this will be solved! WE DONT NOW FOR *SURE* ITS WAS KING02 WHO DID IT. 

edit**
Well said D2, i totally agree! 

- T J


----------



## jEEb (Jan 25, 2003)

aight first of all inuyasha shut ur butt hole and leave! Is king an admin in ur forums? if not he cant do the suck dick thing, it must be some other people or admin that hates u......... i dont think u can find out who did it because well a million people hates u so u can just shut up and fix it


----------



## Inu268 (Jan 25, 2003)

shut you!well your father hates me because i maked sex with your mom!
and there is only 3 admins,and any1 can hack it....


----------



## G.O.D (Jan 25, 2003)

D2 can you ban him


----------



## neocat (Jan 25, 2003)

I hate flame wars...
And Inuyasha268 is speaking brazilian, not portuguese... if that was portuguese i'd kill myself


----------



## jEEb (Jan 25, 2003)

thats cute but my mom hates portugese people she dont like blak hairy dicks now shut up


----------



## kevspage (Jan 25, 2003)

lol...
Well anyway Id be interested in another sig contest


----------



## JeX- (Jan 25, 2003)

QUOTE(Inuyasha268 @ Jan 25 2003 said:


> shut you!well your father hates me because i maked sex with your mom!


c'mon!! 

Inuyasha you aint like this!!!! 

dont ruin everything because of this. ! 

You better edit all you post and cut-out the swears. 

- T J


----------



## D2_ (Jan 25, 2003)

THAT'S IT. I'm closing this thread. I'm sorry TJ but your just going to have to make a new thread.


----------

